# Central Ferry Campground, Clarkston Washington



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Just got word that my in-laws will be camp hosts at Central Ferry Campground in Clarkston, Washington.







Their names are Jim and Marilyn and are in a Keystone Everest 5er. Tell them Aaron sent you!







They said that it is beautiful and everything is green and blooming!







So if you are in the area or headed through Clarkston, stop in and stay. The campground is right on the Snake River. Great boating, swimming and fishing available. Has anyone stayed their before?


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for mentioning this campground. I did not realize there was a public campground in the Clarkston/Lewiston area. I had only found the couple of private campgrounds. Our daughter will be going to WSU in Pullman next year and there isn't a lot of camping possibilities in that town. You never know, we may just end up saying hi to your in laws.

Thanks for the heads up!!

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

haven't been to Central Ferry in years!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I thought CF got privatized?


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Let me see, the first time we stayed at Central Ferry I was 8 1/2 months pregnant with my now 31 year old daughter and the trees were just little sticks in the ground. The last time we were there was last year when we stopped for lunch. The trees were all grown up (just like Katie). Must note though, that this park is not exactly 'near' Pullman' or Lewiston/Clarkston (about 50 miles to the latter and more to the former). jodi


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

After looking at this post, I checked the map and noted that it was not really in Clarkston also. Oh well, I thought I had found something great. Of course there is Hell Gate in Lewiston. Personally, I think someone could make a killing with an RV park in the Pullman area. Any takers?

Kelly


----------

